# Может ли повышаться давление при переломе 12 грудного позвонка



## Kro44ka (17 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте, 28 июля 2011г. меня сбила машина. Была сильная боль в пояснице, но рентген ничего не показал. Спустя неделю повысилось давление и к вечеру стала подниматься температура до 37.2. Я сделала МРТ всего позвоночника, где поставили диагноз: компрессионный перелом тела Т-12. После посещения нейрохирурга, он посоветовал сделать КТ. Где уже поставили диагноз: компрессионно-осколочный перелом Т-12.
Прилагаю заключение.
В целом все проходит нормально, но у меня стало повышаться давление до 140/90, хотя моя норма 110/70. Может ли это как-то быть связано с переломом?. Анализ крови и мочи и ЭКГ в норме.
Спасибо.


----------

